# Dual-Specc



## JahuWaldi (15. Februar 2009)

Hi! Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sollen wir (ähnlich dem mobilen Portstein der Hexer) etwas herstellen können das das umskillen unterwegs ermöglicht mit dem nächsten Patch.

Meine Frage: weiss schon jemand etwas genaueres? Mats? Woher kommt das Rezept?

SuFu hat hier nichts ergeben, und in den englischen Foren bin ich auch nicht fündig geworden!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (17. Februar 2009)

JahuWaldi schrieb:


> SuFu hat hier nichts ergeben, und in den englischen Foren bin ich auch nicht fündig geworden!



Kann sein dass im buffed Forum nichts drin steht aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen du hättest im englischen WoW Forum nichts gefunden, das Ding ist vollgepflastert mit Posts zu Dual Skill und sogar Blue Posts dazu.

1.) Dual Skill wird in der jetzigen Form folgendes Bedeuten: Der Beruf Inschriftenkunde bekommt ernsthafte Probleme. Aktuell muss man bei jedem Umskillen auch die Glyphen neu montieren. Ich skill z.B. 2 mal pro Monat um, brauch also jedes mal 3 neue Glyphen. Gutes Geschäft das ihr macht. Mit Dual Skill behält man für jede Skillung die Glyphensets. Das Ergebnis: Weniger Bedarf an neuen Glyphen da viele Spieler ihre 2 Hauptskillungen holen und dann sehr lange nichts mehr von Euch brauchen. Ich denke viele Inschriftler werden dem Beruf den Rücken kehren, falls sie es noch nicht getan haben.

2.) Man soll am Buch der Macht in den Städten die Skillung wechseln können. Ist man in einer Instanz soll der Schriftgelehrte ein Buch der Macht erstellen können. Es ist noch nicht sicher ob es ein Craftbares Item sein wird das dann auch verkauft werden kann, oder ob es ein Cast sein wird. Erste Tests auf dem Test Server werden wohl ein Craftbares Item sein dass dann 2-3 LEute beschöweren müssen. Ähnlich Port Stein.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Februar 2009)

mmhh zu erstens stimm ich dir 100% zu.... najai ch bleib inschriftenkunde weil ich eigentlich nur auf die schulterverzauberung aus war^^ (ich glaube kein anderer beruf stellt so billig seine eigene verbesserung her)

naja vieleicht bekommen wir ja nen skill das wir auch ausserhalb von der stadt kostenlos umspacen können, das würde ich mal endgeil finden *g*


----------



## [DM]Zottel (17. Februar 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> mmhh zu erstens stimm ich dir 100% zu.... najai ch bleib inschriftenkunde weil ich eigentlich nur auf die schulterverzauberung aus war^^ (ich glaube kein anderer beruf stellt so billig seine eigene verbesserung her)
> 
> naja vieleicht bekommen wir ja nen skill das wir auch ausserhalb von der stadt kostenlos umspacen können, das würde ich mal endgeil finden *g*



Hättest du zweitens gelesen wüsstest du dass etwas kommt dass man auch außerhalb von Städten umskillen kann. Es ist nur noch nicht fix wie das passieren wird, ob durch BoP Item, BoE Item oder Cast - auf jeden Fall wirds der Inscripter ermöglichen....


----------



## CharlySteven (19. Februar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1475629' date='17.02.2009, 11:51']
> Hättest du zweitens gelesen wüsstest du dass etwas kommt dass man auch außerhalb von Städten umskillen kann. Es ist nur noch nicht fix wie das passieren wird, ob durch BoP Item, BoE Item oder Cast - auf jeden Fall wirds der Inscripter ermöglichen....


hätterstdu mein post richtig gelesen hättest du gemerkt das ich nicht das lexikon gemacht gemeint hab das man hinstellen kann.

ich meine das ich mir ein  skill wünsche der uns inschriftlern die möglichkeit gibt auch kostenlos umzuskillen, auch wenn es nicht in der stadt ist.... damit meine ich nur inschriftler und nich alle berufe!


----------



## cM2003 (24. Februar 2009)

Naja großartig Gold machen ist nicht mitm Inschriftengelehrten. Im Moment gehts noch, verkaufe z.B. die Glyphe Fluch der Pein recht gut im AH. Gold machen kann man eigentlich sowieso nur mit den Sammelberufen und ggf. noch Juwi. Bei allem anderen ist der Aufwand und sind die Kosten zum Teil immens und wirklich gebraucht wird auch nichts, weil man alles woanders besser bekommen kann (also z.B. die Taschen vom Schneider). Verzauberer machen pro Enchant 5g bei dem geizigen Kackvolk und bei allen anderen Berufen siehts net viel anders aus. Nur die Farmer die verdienen sich eine goldene Nase.

Super Konzept von Blizzard.


----------



## Azore (24. Februar 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Naja großartig Gold machen ist nicht mitm Inschriftengelehrten. Im Moment gehts noch, verkaufe z.B. die Glyphe Fluch der Pein recht gut im AH. Gold machen kann man eigentlich sowieso nur mit den Sammelberufen und ggf. noch Juwi. Bei allem anderen ist der Aufwand und sind die Kosten zum Teil immens und wirklich gebraucht wird auch nichts, weil man alles woanders besser bekommen kann (also z.B. die Taschen vom Schneider). Verzauberer machen pro Enchant 5g bei dem geizigen Kackvolk und bei allen anderen Berufen siehts net viel anders aus. Nur die Farmer die verdienen sich eine goldene Nase.
> 
> Super Konzept von Blizzard.



Ka was ihr alle falsch macht, ich verkauf jeden tag Glyphen im wert von ca. 1k Gold. Wenn man intelligent kräuter einkauft und mahlt dann sind das 800g profit für 1-2std ah arbeit.

wobei ich auch befürchte das mit dem dualspec der bedarf an glyphen sinken wird. zwar nicht aufhört, aber trotzdem sinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber erstmal am patchday und ca. 1 woche danach dicke dicke gold abstauben. nach dem release wird erst mal jeder für seinen 2t spec glyphen kaufen und ich werde den markt zu horenden preisen bedienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (24. Februar 2009)

Womit machst du denn 1k Gold am Tag? Oo
Und bist du der einzige Inschriftenfuzi auf eurem Realm, dass du dort meinst den Markt mit deinen Preisen bedienen zu können?

Mal davon abgesehen ist wohl davon auszugehen, dass schon jetzt die Leute ihre Glyphen kaufen, eben genau wegen deiner Idee. Als klar wurde was für Kräuter zum Skillen für Inschriftenkunde benötigt werden, sind die Preise auch ins unermessliche gestiegen...


----------



## Zollgrim (24. Februar 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Naja großartig Gold machen ist nicht mitm Inschriftengelehrten. Im Moment gehts noch, verkaufe z.B. die Glyphe Fluch der Pein recht gut im AH. Gold machen kann man eigentlich sowieso nur mit den Sammelberufen und ggf. noch Juwi. Bei allem anderen ist der Aufwand und sind die Kosten zum Teil immens und wirklich gebraucht wird auch nichts, weil man alles woanders besser bekommen kann (also z.B. die Taschen vom Schneider). Verzauberer machen pro Enchant 5g bei dem geizigen Kackvolk und bei allen anderen Berufen siehts net viel anders aus. Nur die Farmer die verdienen sich eine goldene Nase.
> 
> Super Konzept von Blizzard.



Also ich kann mich da nicht beschweren, hab ne große Stammkundschaft und ne handvoll Kräuterlieferanten, die von mir einen doch vernünftigen Preis bekommen, diese kombination ist unschlagbar.



Azore schrieb:


> Ka was ihr alle falsch macht, ich verkauf jeden tag Glyphen im wert von ca. 1k Gold. Wenn man intelligent kräuter einkauft und mahlt dann sind das 800g profit für 1-2std ah arbeit.
> 
> wobei ich auch befürchte das mit dem dualspec der bedarf an glyphen sinken wird. zwar nicht aufhört, aber trotzdem sinkt
> 
> ...



Auf welchen server bist du??? ich komme rüber und wir reissen die weltherrschaft an uns ^^

Ne mal ganz im ernst, ich mache zwischen 200g an einem normalen Tag und 400g an einen guten Tag.
Aber ich mache auch vernünftige Preise, so komme ich halt zu meiner recht großen Stammkundschaft, viele kaufen ihren ganzen Weg zur 80 bei mir ein.

Und wie es mit 3.1 wird, muss sich zeigen, nach nem gro0en Run auf meinen Tintenlager wird es abflauen, aber Arbeitslos werden wir wohl nicht werden.

greetz


----------



## Azore (24. Februar 2009)

Zollgrim schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich da nicht beschweren, hab ne große Stammkundschaft und ne handvoll Kräuterlieferanten, die von mir einen doch vernünftigen Preis bekommen, diese kombination ist unschlagbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin auf Destromath. Dort gibt es noch einen haufen anderer anbieter, allerdings handle ich nach logischen wirtschaftlichen schritten und lasse mich nicht von der Preistreiberei beeinflussen.
Einfach Glyphen zu einem festen Preis verkaufen und von der Sorte, bei der ein paar idioten meinen regelmäßig zu unterbieten eben nur 1 glyphe im angebot haben. Wenn dann diese glyphe gekauft wird, weis ich das der preis wieder angezogen hat und kann nachproduzieren.

also, goldene Regel: große angebot haben und nicht immer die leute unterbieten. die glyphen finden die zu einem fixen preis immer gehen und damit dick gold verdienen!

edit:
ich teile mir den makrt mir einem gildenkollegen (also der genau gleich anbietet was den preis angeht) d.h. würde er nicht auch verkaufen, wär noch mehr gold drin.

Wobei ich auch denke das ich nur soviel gold machen kann weil meinen Server so überfüllt ist.


----------



## Æxodus (4. März 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1475297' date='17.02.2009, 09:19']
> Kann sein dass im buffed Forum nichts drin steht aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen du hättest im englischen WoW Forum nichts gefunden, das Ding ist vollgepflastert mit Posts zu Dual Skill und sogar Blue Posts dazu.
> 
> 1.) Dual Skill wird in der jetzigen Form folgendes Bedeuten: Der Beruf Inschriftenkunde bekommt ernsthafte Probleme. Aktuell muss man bei jedem Umskillen auch die Glyphen neu montieren. Ich skill z.B. 2 mal pro Monat um, brauch also jedes mal 3 neue Glyphen. Gutes Geschäft das ihr macht. Mit Dual Skill behält man für jede Skillung die Glyphensets. Das Ergebnis: Weniger Bedarf an neuen Glyphen da viele Spieler ihre 2 Hauptskillungen holen und dann sehr lange nichts mehr von Euch brauchen. Ich denke viele Inschriftler werden dem Beruf den Rücken kehren, falls sie es noch nicht getan haben.
> ...



Naja ich muss dir ganz ehrlich sagen, dass der Beruf Schriftgelehrter für mich eine wahre Goldgrube ist. Undzwar verdiene ich meine Kohle NICHT mit den Glyphen sondern mit der Dunkelmondkartenforschung. Hab damit (natürlich mit anfänglichen Kosten sowie Farmzeit) innerhalb von 3 Tagen 25000 Gold verdient. 2 x Adligenkartenset verkauft und schon hate ich die 25k. Klar bis es soweit war hab ich 2 Monate ab dem Release des Berufes gebraucht, aber hallo ich spiel schon 4 Jahre WoW und die in der ganzen Zeit bis Wotlk bin ich noch net mal Ansatzweise an 10k Gold rangekommen.

Ich mein wenn man es geschickt anstellt wird man durch diesen Beruf reich.

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (5. März 2009)

Bei mir ist genau andersrum, da ich noch nie ein Fan von farmen war und keine mats selber farme verdien ich mein gold nur durch glyphen. Verstehe die leute aber nicht die mit Inschriftenkunde kein Gold bekommen.
Ich mach täglich zwischen 700-1000g am Tag und am wochenende gut und gern auch mal das doppelte. 
Ok, denke mal das liegt auch daran das ich mit einem Werbespruch auf meinem Server schon als Inschriftenkundler bekannnt bin und mich dadurch ca. 6-7 leuten nebenbei ansprechen ob ich ihnen glyphen mache.

Wie gesagt ansonsten bin ich kein Farm-Fan und hab mein KK auch verlernt und kauf die Mats (meistens direkt tinte, weil günstiger) im Ah, stelle meine glyphen her und hau sie ins Ah. Arbeitsaufwand pro tag ca. 1-2 std.

Um nun zum Thema Dual-Spec zurück zu kommen....ich denk das es die ersten 2-3 Wochen richtig "abgehen" wird mit dem glyphenverkauf und das danach nur noch die guten inschriftenkundler von dem Beruf leben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Schalalai


----------



## Astiria (5. März 2009)

Beim Dualspec, muss man nicht immer wieder neue Glyphen je nach Skillung reinhaun. Die bleiben erhalten und ändern sich mit der Skilländerung.
Also doch nicht mehr Kohle zwecks mehr Glyhpenverkauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (5. März 2009)

Naja, erstmal müssen sie ja alle ihre glyphen für sec. kaufen, also kommt nen kleiner boom und danach wird des wohl absacken.

Angeblich sollen wir als Inschriftenkundler dafür ja aber ein Lexikon der Macht herstellen können, welches nicht bop ist und dann im ah weiterverkauft werden kann. 
Das Lexikon der Macht kann dann wohl von 2-3 leuten beschworen werden und die leute können dann egal wo sie sind auf ihr sec. umskillen (dual-spec vorrausgesetzt). Hoffe mal das es so kommen wird, noch ist ja steht ja nix 100 % fest.


----------

